# Experts warn to let snakes be



## Fuscus (Oct 24, 2011)

Normal "beware of snakes" article except saner than normal. However read the comments and how one commenter has been jumped on 
Experts warn to let snakes be | Sunshine Coast News | Local News in Sunshine Coast | Sunshine Coast Daily


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 24, 2011)

Quote From a Comment---
"I can't understand as to why these reptiles are protected by law as there are so many ways in which to keep vermin etc down in numbers without snakes being involved. At least there should be a cull every couple of years as snakes breeding habits produce many off spring and most of them survive so obviously the snake population is rapidly increasing each year. The more snakes there are the more of our other wildlife gets eaten and destroyed and the more chances that us humans stand to get bitten. There are many countries around the world were snakes are not present and these countries are not over run with vermin etc." 


.. OK this person has some serious mental problems.... lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 24, 2011)

(Comment) "I don't trust Snakes. They don't have any legs. What's the go there? Very sus."

lolwut?

But yeah I agree thats a very sensible snake warning article, for once it doesnt have some so called expert saying how they found a 20 foot carpet python the other day.


----------



## ianinoz (Oct 24, 2011)

Best advice is to apply some common sense, give the snake some elbow space, let it go about it's own business and watch it / admire / photograph it from a safe distance. Eventually it'll go away of it's own accord.

Which it'll be inclined to do anyway once it becomes aware you are around. The snake you see and who sees you is more scared of you than you are of it.

No need to interfer with it, chase it, harass it or kill it.


----------



## D3pro (Oct 24, 2011)

I love seeing reptiles in the wild, they should stay there, unharmed. And plus, you think snakes are a menace? What about "drop bears"? LOL


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 24, 2011)

D3pro said:


> I love seeing reptiles in the wild, they should stay there, unharmed. And plus, you think snakes are a menace? What about "drop bears"? LOL



Or as one succint commenter pointed out... 'un'armed'... badoom boom kssh


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL - Lord Vort the Short has used the article as an advertising opportunity


----------

